# Took this for a spin today!



## Phrank Vee (Aug 5, 2020)

1964 Sears Spaceliner Deluxe 2peed kickback! PM me if you have a tank for me to buy!


----------



## Tim s (Aug 8, 2020)

Cool looking bike. Tim


----------

